

Free two meal tickets to Grubwithus in SF Sept 12  - iamjonlee

Bought 2 tickets to: http://www.grubwithus.com/restaurants/o-toro-sushi-san-francisco/meals/o-toro-sushi-san-francisco-sep-12-11<p>Can't make it, will give them out for free since they're non-refundable. Anyone in SF interested?<p>edit: ALL gone! thanks, have a fun dinner.
======
_pius
Yup, would definitely take them!

~~~
iamjonlee
I'm only giving one away per user so to make it fair :) shoot me and email at
jon@grooovy.me and i'll email you the ticket later tonight. Have fun!

